# Rabbit hunting weapon of choice



## SgtSabre

I am my own dog, so I have to use a shotgun to hit them when they flush out. I only have 12ga shotguns, so that's what I use.


----------



## sixft4par

Encore 410 pistol, or browning buckmmark 22 pistol. I don't like to hunt with a long gun anymore for bunnnies. The 22 has a reddot, and with the right running conditions the rabbits will often stop and look back for the dog.......bang.

Last year I had one stop and stand up to look back.

This is why I really like a medium speed dog for cottontail; for me they seem to hole up less and present good shots for pistol hunting.


----------



## sgc

For cottontails, my favorite is an old Mossberg bolt action 410. Its light, fun to carry & nostalgic. I can see the 410 single shot with a sling that Tall Paul mentioned, too. Got to give them cottontails a chance.


----------



## TallPaul

sgc said:


> For cottontails, my favorite is an old Mossberg bolt action 410. Its light, fun to carry & nostalgic. I can see the 410 single shot with a sling that Tall Paul mentioned, too. Got to give them cottontails a chance.


I find it nice, when running the beagles. It is usually over my shoulder until I take a stand on a returning hare/rabbit. The pistol is nice also. Both allow me to handle dogs when I need too and when I'm pushing through the thick stuff.


----------



## DeadWater

.410 mossy pump has been it for the past few years. what a little sweetheart to carry!


----------



## shotgun12

12 gauge for me all the way


----------



## jstfish48162

i use a Remington 870 Wingmaster Pump in 16 gauge with #4 shot. This gun was given to me over 30 years ago. 

I have killed many, many, many rabbits, squirrels and pheasants with this gun. Actually, I have never used any other gun for rabbit, squirrel or pheasant. 

I use it every season and it shoots as good today as it ever has.


----------



## chamookman

My favorite way, is with a Osage selfbow - using cedar arrows tipped with empty .38 brass for a blunt. Killed many with an old scoped 10/22 too. C-man


----------



## optimax115

Mossberg pump .410 with 2 1/2" #6, running head shots!


----------



## Fabner1

optimax115 said:


> Mossberg pump .410 with 2 1/2" #6, running head shots!


*Don't you love it when you are lucky enough to hit a head shot and they roll end over end?*

Fred


----------



## Steven Rhode

I use a TC Contender 410 with 4 shot and a Ruger 22 pistol.


----------



## kritterkiller

Trout King said:


> Love my NEF single shot .410. that gun has shot a lot of bunnies.


----------



## riverroadbeagles

410 single shot


----------



## Drake

mgarrett88 said:


> i use a savage 24 22/410 and love it wouldnt trade it for the world




Dave


----------



## josey wales

I've been hunting them with a Ruger MK II 22 pistol since the early 80's


----------



## doogie mac

I hunt the easterrn u.p. swamps -do a lot of stalking. .22mag


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Recurve bow.

Previously .22


----------



## Big Reds

Typically, I will use the longbow I built. I like to spot and stalk.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

I use a Remington 870 youth in 20 ga. with a skeet choke. Shorter barrel and shorter stock make it an excellent choice for the overgrown ditches and tight places you have to go for bunnies. Plus the lighter wieght is nice too.


----------



## cgritzy

I use a Remington 870 .410, my oldest son uses my dad's 870 express .28 ga.,my 11 year old uses H&R 20 ga. I'm looking forward to getting after the bunnies after deer season is over.


----------



## reddog1

On days that I choose to gun for rabbits I take my H&R 28ga. single shot. Out of my 5- 28ga. guns that is my favorite. I mostly use that on Drummond while running hare.


----------



## Bog Boy

Savage Model 20 16 guage single shot and my new favorite, my Gammo air rifle.


----------



## Elk5012

Remington 1100 in a 28 gauge. It's easy shooting with low kick to get off a second shot if needed.


----------



## glongworth3232

Remington 870 wingmaster in 20 gauge!!!!! My favorite gun of all my guns!!!!


----------



## jasnooks

Bog Boy said:


> my new favorite, my Gammo air rifle.


 You should nickname it "poach pole".. If i'm mistaken or misunderstood what you were saying (which is is very likely), then please go to your "first of the year" post and clarify the situation. Keep in mind that i did say please, and i'm not trying to be rude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## motorcityhtps

jasnooks said:


> You should nickname it "poach pole".. If i'm mistaken or misunderstood what you were saying (which is is very likely), then please go to your "first of the year" post and clarify the situation. Keep in mind that i did say please, and i'm not trying to be rude.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





I was :SHOCKED: no one had pointed that out before I did. Seriously.


----------



## paradork

Coming from a family of die hard rabbit hunters in the past, i normally carry a Browing sweet 16. Yes, it's german made. It was my grandpas gun. Rabbits are down, maily just run the dog. Only shoot one a year and i shot one sunday. Now it's the recurve or a .32 cal ML


----------



## Jimw

jasnooks said:


> You should nickname it "poach pole"..


:lol::lol:


----------



## house

Youth model 20 gauge 870 with 6's


----------

